# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Toxic Plants for Horses

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Found this while preparing to bushhawg the pasture. My fear was the horse recognize what not to eat but maybe less so when it is grinded up. This is a really good PDF.

http://www.springcreekhr.org/Documents/ToxicPlants.pdf

----------


## oly

I saw a memorial for a horse in about a 100sq ft area and the first thing I noticed is that 80% of the area was covered with poison and water hemlock.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I saw a memorial for a horse in about a 100sq ft area and the first thing I noticed is that 80% of the area was covered with poison and water hemlock.


Keeping them fed is probably key. Mine have a round bail 24/7. I printed it and gave it to my little one, she'll be on patrol with her pamphlet she made. We may very well have a few of the lesser worries in the pasture. This place grows like a weed, I have been bushhawging for 4 hrs. and haven't scraped the surface.

----------


## Highhawk1948

can you herbicide the plants you don't want?  We usually dig them up or spray them and move our horses to another pasture.  A friend of mine lost a valuable cutting horse to poison plants he didn't know were in the pasture.  Good that you recognize them.

----------


## gryffynklm

Sort of a good article??

I noticed that some of the photographs are incorrect.

Hounds Tongue, photo shown is milk weed this is hounds tongue
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Loco Weed photo shown is Japanese Yew this is Loco Weed.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


milk weed Photo shows a plant I haven't unidentified. This is milk weed, I'm sure you all know this one. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. correct me if I'm wrong but it's pre coffee

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks Karl!

I will do some investigating, I don't have the skills to say right or wrong off hand. I just needed something to help me monitor my pasture. If I find you are correct I will contact the site I linked to.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## gryffynklm

CS, I found a few more plants listed on the linked file that I do not agree with the text photo match. Just wanted everyone to know. I'm not going to directly point them out, instead  will comment on the article. 

The article lists the common names for toxic plants. While looking up images I confirmed a suspicion that there are several verities of the plants listed. I am sure the toxicity levels vary as much as of the different verities vary in appearance. My recommendation to anyone considering this article as a reference would be to take this list and do further research. Further research on line will allow you to locate more images of these plants at different stages of development and aid in early identification of these toxic plants. It will also give you a reference for other plants in the family that may also be an issue. If you focus on the yellow verity and eradicate that and leave the blue are you leaving a hazard behind. On line is a great tool but as we have seen on this forum, its not always accurate or as complete as it should be.

CS I know how important your horses are.

----------


## Sparky93

Interesting article, it didn't mention cherry tree leaves though. I am pretty positive they are poisonous to horses. I know my dad is always sure to get rid of any cherry trees in any of the pastures. I think the dried leaves are safe though, it's just the green ones that are poisonous. I don't have any sources to back this up though, more research may be required.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks for the help men! Well it is all chopped to the ground with the exception of a few trees. I'll focus on any everything that grows back and post pics here for discussion!

----------

